

Kindle Dev Kit open to beta testers - aohtsab
https://kindlepublishing.amazon.com/gp/vendor/sign-in

======
rwl
"Developer Guidelines:

Voice over IP functionality, advertising, offensive materials, collection of
customer information without express customer knowledge and consent, or usage
of the Amazon or Kindle brand in any way are not allowed. In addition, active
content must meet all Amazon technical requirements, not be a generic reader,
and not contain malicious code.

We will work to refine the above guidelines throughout the beta."

Available APIs: <http://java.sun.com/javame/reference/apis/jsr217/>
<http://kdk-javadocs.s3.amazonaws.com/index.html>

~~~
aohtsab
was this already available? ...or is this the SDK everyone's waiting for?

------
diego_moita
I don't understand the point of this.

Why would anyone worry creating a native application for a highly restricted
and proprietary platform when he/she has the option of creating a web
application with much better control of deployment, simpler learning curve,
etc?

We've seen this history before. Just ask Lotus, WordPerfect, Ashton-Tate,
Borland, Computer Associates and thousands of iPhone developers how nice it is
to put a leash around your neck and handle it to Microsoft and Apple. Oh, and,
after that ask McMillan if Amazon is a non-controling company with open
standards.

This is a gold rush with Amazon and Apple selling the picks and shovels.

~~~
racy_rick
The web experience is second best on any small device right now.

If it is speed and access to the whole device, then you need to code for their
API.

------
fmeyer
Still didn't get my dev kit =(

~~~
DanielBMarkham
me neither. Wonder what the delay is?

~~~
aohtsab
submission required a brief description of proposed applications, which Amazon
said they would review. I don't get it - does that mean that they'll wade
through all of the ideas and pick the ones that sound good? Or was it just a
soft filter to make sure developers have an idea?

